

How Cash4Gold Works - From a Former Employee - releasedatez
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/cash4gold-c117648.html

======
Brushfire
I hate to say this -- but who didnt know this was a scam? This is like many
late night tv infomercials on a variety of topics. Clearly, the issue is that
you GIVE them your stuff before they tell you the value. Its part of their
system, but its also the key part in the scam.

F- To Cash4Gold, but its no worse than all the other scam companies out there.
If it sounds too good to be true, it is.

~~~
trjordan
It's a lot harder to believe that a company with a Superbowl ad is an out-and
-out scam. At least in my mind, I tend to assume that if they make it to that
level, they're legit.

~~~
zealog
Like if you're as rich as Bernie Madoff you must be legit?

You do realize that the "con" in "con man" comes from the word confidence,
right? The most important thing for any scam to work is building confidence.

What better way than with celebrity-ish pitch men and a Superbowl ad?

------
bprater
"I guess this guy has posted this a few other places around the internet but I
thought it was pretty good info that should be passed on."

Really? Why not just link to one of the many exact duplicates of what you
posted, then? Trying to get some Google love? I'm tempted to flag this except
that some Hackers may be interested in the story itself.

~~~
sgoraya
My sentiments exactly, but its shoemoney just doing his thang!

I read his site regularly and there is usually good/great info regarding ad
networks/SEO in general, but there is the occasional 'trying to get some
google love' post.

~~~
releasedatez
Just want to clarify, I am not in any way related to shoemoney. I just read
his blog everyday and thought these are some good info to share.

------
sachinag
I'm so glad that $40 million went into this company essentially the second
before the backlash hit a fever pitch. Problem is that the local news stations
that would ordinarily have a field day with this story aren't going to report
it because the C4G ads are highly lucrative in this economy.

------
drewcrawford
Blogspam? Earliest copy of this I could find was
[http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/cash4gold-c117648....](http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/cash4gold-c117648.html)

From there it was picked up by The Consumerist... after that I lose track.

------
kiba
Turning gold into cash should be the last thing people do.

Unlike the US dollars, gold can't simply be mined fast enough to reduce its
values. Whereas with the US dollar, the US federal reserve can just print it,
literally.

Gold is the money of the future, especially when the economic system finally
collapse. Gold has been money for thousand of years for good reason.

Unless there are better form of money in a free market, gold is the best
choice. Horde some of it.(Of course, don't convert your entire saving into
gold, that's stupid.) It may leave you one of the last guy with real wealth
after an economic collapse. It is the cork that float in an ocean of economic
uncertainly.

This is of course, assuming that the government managed to outrun our economic
productive capacity.

~~~
JimmyL
>> Gold has been money for thousand of years for good reason

Only if you consider "because it's shiny" to be a good reason. That's the
historical basis for gold being valuable - it looks good (according to the
tastes of medieval royalty) when made into a crown/necklace, is easy to form
into a nice shape, and is relatively scarce based on our current technology.
There's noting innate in gold that makes it more or less valuable as a
currency than any other resource that exhibits scarcity.

What we consider valuable changes with the times - go back two thousand years
and change and you'll see that the most valuable items tended to be exotic
rocks, salt, and certain types of dye.

~~~
kiba
Gold doesn't corrode, easily divisible, is portable are just many reasons why
gold has been the money of choice.

In the desert, salt is worth more than gold.

Other part of the world, they use cows.

Like you say, it all depend on the circumstances, how much gold there is.
However, gold has continued to be the money of choice for civilizations for
thousand of years. It withstood the test of time and to this day continued to
be regarded as a valuable commodity.

Ultimately, the value of gold is a subjective one.

------
savrajsingh
how is this allowed to continue?

~~~
jonknee
What law are they breaking? The only way they get stopped is because it's
mostly used for fencing. People with legitimate assets go ahead and get a
better price at local pawn shops.

------
DanielBMarkham
This just in -- TV infomercials routinely exaggerate the benefits of their
products and services.

I hate to sound flip, but -- so what? This (in my book) does not count as
interesting or new.

------
dotmatrix
Hahaha, gotta love the cash4gold banner ad below the flame!

